# 2022 Feb 20th Westbend Wis Swap Meet



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 5, 2022)

Everyone is Welcomed on Sunday February 20th to a great swap meet. Located right off the interstate in Westbend Wis which is about 20 minutes north of Milwaukee. There are two buildings with car related items and one building with bicycles one admission gets you into both.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 3, 2022)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 9, 2022)

Sunday Swap !!! Most likely I won’t have to work … should be Fun ….


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 14, 2022)

Anyone bringing any B6s ??


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 15, 2022)

There have been B6s in the past fo sure.


----------



## koolbikes (Feb 20, 2022)

Any Photos ?


----------

